# Little Summer Theater in for a HUGE SURPISE!



## ricc0luke (Jun 5, 2004)

The board of directors at the small comunity theater I do a lot of workat in the summer is in for a huge surprise! They really don;t like to change things or do anything out of the norm... My oh my! just wait till they see what we have planned for one show this summer!

The first thing... is that we are finaly getting a voice processor...
Next... we are sending actors down the aisles on zip lines...
We are going to, for the first time ever, with out informing the board, use flash pots!

It is gonna be the best stuff they have ever seen...


But until show week... we figure it is better to keep them in the dark...


----------



## OnWithTheShow (Jun 5, 2004)

Make sure you comply with local fire regulations in regards to that flash pot, also I would make sure everything within 10 feet gets flameproofed.

Do you have a professional consultant rigging your zip lines?


----------



## Mayhem (Jun 5, 2004)

It is not just the flame proofing that you have to worry about it is also anyone on stage. Now I do not know the regulations for use of stage pyro in the US but I would suspect that at the bare minium the entire cast and crew need to be informed as to the position and exact firing times. The owner of the theatre must be informed as does the local fire, police and council (based on Australian regs).

The stage needs to me clearly marked with tape and this needs to be done ASAP so that dancers/actors etc can rehearse knowing exactly where the flashpots are and the safe distance around them. If not, the chances are that you will not be able to fire them. I am assuming that a qualified pyrotechnician will be doing this. With pyro it is ALWAYS safety first.

I have worked on some pretty big pyro shows where either individual shots have been canned or the whole show has been canned because it was considered to be unsafe to fire.

You may be thinking "they are only flash pots" but I have seen some pretty serious burns occur with these being used incorrectly.

Pyro is for surprising the audience only. Everyone else must be informed.


----------



## soundman (Jun 6, 2004)

> Pyro is for surprising the audience only. Everyone else must be informed.


 Well said.


----------



## digitaltec (Jun 6, 2004)

Under state and federal laws, any use of pyro must be cleared by the fire dept. and promoters of the event. If you use pyro without permits... you will have to deal with the ATF and it's not fun. Dont need to go into that story now do I. Dont even get me started on the zip lines. :roll:


----------



## wolf825 (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh my...this feels like The Station all over again... The last thing folks want with Pyro is SURPRISES. Insurance needs must be handled, proper folks informed, proper variances and safe-distances established..pyro licenses and a ton of other things...and I'm with Digitaltec..I won't even begin to get started about the zip lines. 

Good luck...
-w


----------



## ricc0luke (Jun 7, 2004)

Of course.... we are familar with the local regulations regarding pyros... and yes... the board lazion will know about the flash pots... Why anyone would not tell the cast and crew about pyros on the set would be beyond me....

maybe the first post didn't come off right...

we are doing all that we can to comply with regulations and telling everyone that NEEDS to know....


----------



## Mayhem (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for the update and I apologise for seeming a little heavy on my safety spiel. However, from your first post it did read (to me at least) that you were hatching a ‘bold and cunning plan’ and were going to surprise everyone on the night. I am very glad to hear that I was wrong on this matter.

As I am sure you can appreciate, the overriding concern here was safety – yours, your cast and crew and of course the public. We have a pyro system in Western Australia, which is rapidly going through changes that are aimed at tightening up the regulations and increasing the professionalism of not only the operators but the governing body as well. The trouble is that is use to be quite easy to get your theatrical pyro ticket (indoor product only) and people were getting this and then going off and doing stupid things. When this happens, it makes it harder for those of us in the profession who do the right thing day in and day out.

(just some background info on where I am coming from).

After all that is said and done – good luck with the show and let me know how the show goes.


----------

